

How GitHub Conquered Google, Microsoft, and Everyone Else - pyprism
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/github-conquered-google-microsoft-everyone-else

======
M8
Google: "We prefer not to use our services internally."

Microsoft: follows the hype "Hey, we are cool to! We do open source, HTML -
you name it!"

Everyone Else: herd mentality.

